# 1 week of driving in Chicago... getting tired of riders



## Drafun (Oct 14, 2014)

So I started driving Lyft last Monday. I'm kind of getting tired of the entitled I'm better than you crowd. Or those with an attitude. I think from now on whenever I notice this I'll simply cancel the ride & kick them the **** out of my car. I don't care if we're in the middle of Lake Shore Drive.

Also I really dislike when riders:
- give me a wrong location, get mad at me because the meter started
- give attitude 'cuz meter starts as soon as I get there
- have an attitude from before getting in the car
- give me 4 different directions of the same location
- don't know how to pronounce a street name
- feel like they're entitled to riding in my car
- are unappreciative of me going far out of my way to pick their stupid & lost ass up
- make me drive 12 minutes for a 5 minute ride!!

My rating is around 4.6... I drove around 50 hours last week.. and it seems like majority of the riders gave me 5 stars, it was just those few bad apples that rate me poorly..

So yea. From now on whenever I notice any of these signs I'll simply (1) cancel the ride, kick them out or (2) cancel the ride as a no-show (if it applies).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Right. The rideshare companies say that their drivers would much rather have a good rating than a big fare at the expense of a good rating. True, and also true is that drivers would prefer no fare I.e. a cancel by driver than a bad rating.

Try to detect as much ******baggery as possible while you still can cancel, and if you've driven to them before you cancel, just take the gas/time hit if you can't manage a paid cancellation


----------



## Drafun (Oct 14, 2014)

I think this week was my "learning week". Riders get no more mercy from me. From now on I'll rate them on a standard of 4 stars.


----------



## duck dodger IV (Sep 19, 2014)

you definintely gotta low-rate people so you won't get them again. you'd be surprised how often you get the same passenger once you do this for a couple of weeks. Sometimes they remember you, sometimes they don't.

definitely the worst passengers are the ones who are a) in a hurry (usually because of their own fault), but b) too cheap to hail the ten cabs that just drove past so they call Uber/Lyft.

you gotta suck it up, be polite, give them lots of slack, shut up and get the ride over ASAP. definitely don't want to get into an accident or near-miss just because you're distracted by the jerk in the back.

ps, by far as a group, my african-american and hispanic passengers have been the most polite and courteous---except for one dude who reeked of marijuana cuz i think that he just toked up before hopping in the car. in second, people under 25.

pps, the one guy who was legitimately in a hurry (cuz his mom was literally just admitted to the ER for a heart attack) was also one who was incredibly patient and understood that you can't do anything about gridlock traffic.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

It is getting bad out there. Seems like the only people using Lyft are idiots. I much prefer to give a ride to an Uber passenger.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

My favorites are people that hail my cab (if they pass my profiling and I let them in) and my regulars who call me directly.

Random calls usually suck with few exceptions but I deal with them for the $$$ ofc.

Uber and lyft calls suck equally but once in a while I get a cool one ... once in a long while.

Example: one day I gave an uber customer my lyft promo code ... He said he found a way to reuse it. Sure enough, I got $70 in lyft bonuses over the next 2 weeks. Good guy!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

One week and already frustrated, come back after one year, don't worry they will break you in, lol.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just dropped off these 2 young ladies, $8 local fare, I started to bust their chops, I said 5 star rating right ladies, one said but we got no candy other drivers have candy, I told them I have a candy cane if they want it, lol. I got 5 stars.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Drafun (Oct 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I just dropped off these 2 young ladies, $8 local fare, I started to bust their chops, I said...


I would had gotten lost on purpose, said "get the **** out of my car then", and cancel their ride.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Drafun said:


> So I started driving Lyft last Monday. I'm kind of getting tired of the entitled I'm better than you crowd. Or those with an attitude. I think from now on whenever I notice this I'll simply cancel the ride & kick them the **** out of my car. I don't care if we're in the middle of Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> Also I really dislike when riders:
> - give me a wrong location, get mad at me because the meter started
> ...


Ha ha, readying your post it seems like you're a very fast learner and/or you have taken time to read this Forum.

If majority of riders are giving you 5 stars, don't worry about it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Drafun said:


> I would had gotten lost on purpose, said "get the **** out of my car then", and cancel their ride.


Why should I do that, they were nice, no issues.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Entitled and lazy luber generation. They order luber for 3-4 blocks down the street to pick up their car from last nite. And when you get there it's like "little more, closer, little more, HERE!"" Right next to their car to insure no extra steps were taken. 
Another young girl is on the phone two doors down and she's telling me she's at 2040 when I'm sitting in front of 2016. She really thinks I'm gonna back up to her 2040 address. WTF is wrong with these kids??? Have you heard of walking?


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

it sounds like you would make a better yellow taxi driver than a lyft driver. maybe not the right "job" for you. you need much thicker skin to do this.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Why would we walk when we can uber.... helllo?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Im on the same boat, most people are really nice when you engage them. But some just suck. I like the early to afternoon shifts. Today I pick up some girl and tells me a address 30 minutes away and expects me to know it, I was like I dont know where that is..... so she gives me the address I type it in and yells "GO!" shes lucky I didn't kick her the **** out, I just ignored her the whole ride and made a nice chunk of change : )


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ask them if they want 5*'s, coz they haven't tipped you yet.



cybertec69 said:


> I just dropped off these 2 young ladies, $8 local fare, I started to bust their chops, I said 5 star rating right ladies, one said but we got no candy other drivers have candy, I told them I have a candy cane if they want it, lol. I got 5 stars.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Entitled and lazy luber generation. They order luber for 3-4 blocks down the street to pick up their car from last nite. And when you get there it's like "little more, closer, little more, HERE!"" Right next to their car to insure no extra steps were taken.
> Another young girl is on the phone two doors down and she's telling me she's at 2040 when I'm sitting in front of 2016. She really thinks I'm gonna back up to her 2040 address. WTF is wrong with these kids??? Have you heard of walking?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*She's a diva......*


----------

